# Mod Skins / Wraps



## SHiBBY (22/5/18)

Howdy-doody!

I have seen people with mod skins/wraps on just about every type of mod out there, yet I hardly ever see any advertised for sale? Where are people getting their wraps from? I know that there are a couple of places overseas that specialise in this type of thing, but I don't want to import if there's a local supplier that I'm just not aware of? Or are people just making their own? And if so, where do they get the graphics from?

Just to clarify, I'm not talking about those tollie silicon covers like you had for your old Nokia 3310 so you could chat while eating KFC without stuffing up your phone. I'm talking about THIS.


----------



## Silver (22/5/18)

Hi @SHiBBY , good question
Have moved this to the "Who has stock" subforum so vendors can help out directly if they have such skins

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SHiBBY (22/5/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @SHiBBY , good question
> Have moved this to the "Who has stock" subforum so vendors can help out directly if they have such skins



Awesome, thank you kind sir!  My mod looks like the vape version of most middle eastern weapons. All paint-less and jagged.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (22/5/18)

SHiBBY said:


> Awesome, thank you kind sir!  My mod looks like the vape version of most middle eastern weapons. All paint-less and jagged.



Gives it character
Haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (22/5/18)

http://zapwrapz.co.uk/
http://www.jwraps.com/Default.asp


----------



## SHiBBY (22/5/18)

Cobrali said:


> http://zapwrapz.co.uk/
> http://www.jwraps.com/Default.asp



Those are all still international though. Don't some of our local suppliers carry these as well?


----------



## SHiBBY (22/5/18)

Found this sold by @Vapers Corner which is the type of thing I'm looking for. Now just with some more variety in both design and mods for which it is available.


----------



## skola (22/5/18)

https://www.vaping-mad.com/online-store/SKINS-c23192104

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/5/18)

skola said:


> https://www.vaping-mad.com/online-store/SKINS-c23192104
> 
> View attachment 132663



Nice find!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (22/5/18)

Silver said:


> Nice find!


Thanks @Silver.. I knew I saw it on Facebook but couldn't remember which group... Took me a while.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/5/18)

skola said:


> Thanks @Silver.. I knew I saw it on Facebook but couldn't remember which group... Took me a while.



Expert FaceBook forum integration
hehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Humbolt (25/5/18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (26/5/18)

Humbolt said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar


thanks @Humbolt.


----------



## Troy Campbell (16/8/21)

Hi i may be able to assist depending on the device.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

